

Scoopinion - find out what people are actually reading - Geee
https://www.scoopinion.com/

======
mikecane
I don't understand this. Based on browser history? Does that mean the live
history as it's being formed or does it count on people never deleting their
browser history? I delete my history after every browser use.

